# Graylingwell Asylum, Chichester, W sussex - Sept 11



## daimo_45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello again, 

After my trip to West Park I had to go to another asylum. We decided to hit up Graylingwell as just like West Park, it's being demo'd as we speak. 

Basically all the services have gone and the main hall/theatre has been ripped in half (pictured) but still a good mroning. A lot different to West Park as you don't have to hop from ward to ward. 

Also, there was a ward on the perimeter of the complex opposite the sanitarium and TB blcoks and epilepsy ward. If you walk past it on the right and continue going it takes you to the farmhouses and isolation hospitals. Anyway, from the ground I could see it had some cool paintings on the top floor walls and we managed to get in but THERE WERE NO STAIR ANYWAY? WTF?

All the farmhouses were secured to high heaven and the isolation hospital was pants.

History


































































































Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisR (Oct 15, 2011)

It's heartbreaking to see the hall almost completely destroyed 

Where was picture 7? I've been here countless times but haven't ever seen that! Maybe one of the many locked internal doors opened up recently?


----------



## daimo_45 (Oct 15, 2011)

It was some weird room made to look like an early 1900's arcade. I think it was in a ward that was named after someone called John ........


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I am gobsmacked that the hall is mostly demolished. Projector room is on borrowed time


----------



## King Al (Oct 15, 2011)

Good stuff Daimo, its a real shame its disappearing so fast. I really hope the projectors don't get skipped


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 15, 2011)

daimo_45 said:


> Enjoy!



Woah -I enjoyed your Report -but not what's happened to the Main Hall 

Thanks for the update -good set of snaps Daimo 

P.s. -good to see the editing-out of personal info too!


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry to ask this, but why's your friend got a drill in his hand?


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 16, 2011)

mr_bones said:


> Sorry to ask this, but why's your friend got a drill in his hand?



For essential repairs to the Hall!


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 16, 2011)

need more than that to repair the hall!


----------



## daimo_45 (Oct 18, 2011)

..........


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2011)

daimo_45 said:


> In case we need to remove and replace a board for access. We always put stuff back the way we found it.



Really not a good idea posting photos of it in public though... or even admitting to it.


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 18, 2011)

daimo_45 said:


>



Caress of penis and of breasts?
Interesting.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow cant believe the hall! This is how it was in Jan!






Such a shame!


----------



## mookster (Oct 20, 2011)

krela said:


> Really not a good idea posting photos of it in public though... or even admitting to it.



Yeah...that comes under going 'tooled up'.

To be honest somewhere like Graylingwell you don't even need to think about using anything like that...and you shouldn't be anyway!


----------



## adelante82000 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gutted to see it like this and even more gutted we keep missing the interesting rooms with letters and files etc......I really want to go back before it is gone. Live local......hint hint


----------



## dhole (Oct 25, 2011)

King Al said:


> Good stuff Daimo, its a real shame its disappearing so fast. I really hope the projectors don't get skipped



Projectors are gone to a good home they have been restored and are up and running.


----------



## dhole (Oct 25, 2011)

Those papers should not be there , the current owners need to remove them. The dates on the documents are mid 80's, I know for a fact that records from 1900 onwards are kept from public viewing. Any of the builders on that site have access when they should not.


----------



## adelante82000 (Oct 26, 2011)

dhole said:


> Those papers should not be there , the current owners need to remove them. The dates on the documents are mid 80's, I know for a fact that records from 1900 onwards are kept from public viewing. Any of the builders on that site have access when they should not.



Very true yes I was shocked to see that they are still there! I reakon they will just get knocked down with the building or set fire to.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 26, 2011)

dhole, are you able to tell us anything more about the projectors?

At least 50% of disused hospitals and asylums have paperwork like this scattered around. It IS wrong, but doesn't come as a shock any more.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Oct 26, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Caress of penis and of breasts?
> Interesting.



Haha, I'm not the only one that picked up on that.

Penis AND Breasts though... how does that work?


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2011)

DigitalNoise said:


> Penis AND Breasts though... how does that work?



Moobs!!!


----------



## lisa_bunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------

